# Thermal Imaging for leak detection



## Dat dude (Oct 30, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the Flir One Pro, E6 or E8? Or anything similar? I’m interested how efficient it is at narrowing down a leak, including in concrete. 

Thanks!

DD


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a digital camera which also has infra-red in the camera. Very high-end piece of equipment. Works great for slab leaks and re-routes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was running hot water only down my lav sink.


Note the temperature in the upper left corner; that temperature is being read in the circle located in the center of the screen.


----------



## Dat dude (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks Tommy.. that’s actually my name as well and I’m from FL.

Which Flir is that? I’m really interested in getting one, but not sure which model makes the most sense.

Appreciate the help!


----------

